
Newsprompt displays breaking news on chrome's new tab page - suhan92
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/newsprompt-breaking-news/gcajgpbafhkbkdpbaaipjoiajnangjhp?authuser=0
======
shuanparker12
Loved It

